# Probleme mit Internetverbindung



## SMoeller (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem mit meiner Internetverbindung. Am Abend des 5.2.09 hatte ich plötzlich ganz schlechte Verbindung, dies äußerte sich darin, dass sich Internetseiten sehr langsam aufbauten und im Teamspeak (TS) verstand ich nur noch Bruchstücke von dem, was meine Freunde erzählten und sie nur noch Bruchstücke von dem, was ich erzählte. Dies spiegelte sich auch im Ping wieder, laut TS lag dieser  bei über 3000ms. Plötzlich war dann die Verbindung komplett weg. Mein Router versuchte von nun an ständig eine Verbindung herzustellen – vergeblich.
Am Freitag darauf habe ich dann bei der Störungsstelle angerufen. Hier hat man die Leitung bis zu meinem Router überprüft, angeblich ohne eine Störung feststellen zu können. Mein nächster Gedanke war dann, dass es ja auch am Router oder am Splitter liegen könnte. Im nächsten T-Shop hat man mir dann einen Splitter gegeben und ich habe ihn gegen meinen alten ausgetauscht. Trotzdem konnte der Router kein Internetverbindung herstellen. Schließlich habe ich den Splitter zurückgebracht und den Router zum Testen ebenfalls mitgenommen. Im T-Shop angekommen hat man den Router dort angeschlossen und zu aller Verwunderung funktionierte er einwandfrei. 
Da man das Problem nun bei mir vor Ort vermutete, schickte man einen Techniker vorbei. Der hat sich dann mit seinem Gerät eingewählt, was zur meiner Verwunderung ebenfalls funktionierte. Nach einigem hin und her und dem Testen der Kabel etc. erhielt ich die Empfehlung mir einen neuen Router zuzulegen. Begründung: Der Techniker vermutete einen kleinen „Knacks“ an dem Router. Weil ich auf dem Land lebe und die Stärke des Signals nachlässt, bis es hier draußen angekommen ist, ist der Router mit seinem kleinen Knacks nicht in der Lage dieses Signal zu verarbeiten.
Ich habe mir also einen neuen Router gekauft und siehe da, der Router konnte eine Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen. Frohen Mutes konfigurierte ich den Router, alles lief wieder wunderbar. 
Wie sich nach kurzer Zeit herausstellte, war meine Euphorie etwas voreilig. Zeitweise habe ich immer noch eine ganz schlechte Verbindung. Die Symptome sind die gleichen, wie an besagtem Donnerstag. Dann ist die Verbindung mal ganz weg und der Router kann keine neue Verbindung herstellen. Ohne etwas geändert zu haben, habe ich dann meist nach ein paar Minuten wieder eine Verbindung. Alles in Allem sehr komisch und für mich bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Schluss offen, dass irgendwo ein Defekt an der Leitung vorliegen muss.

Meine Fragen sind nun:
Gibt es noch weiter mögliche Fehlerquellen, die ich vielleicht außer Acht gelassen habe?
Wenn mein Verdacht richtig liegt und es doch an einer Leitung der T-Com liegt, was kann ich dagegen tun? Laut T-Com sind die Leitungen ja in Ordnung.

Was vielleicht noch hilfreiche Infos sind:
Ich habe noch ein analoges Telefon, hier sind bisher keine Störungen aufgetreten.
Alter Router: Speedport W500v
Neuer Router: Speedport W303v
DSL 2000

Wenn weitere Infos benötigt werden einfach fragen, ich versuche möglichst genau zu antworten.

MfG
SMoeller


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Habe es hier beschrieben :
http://phreekz.de/Forum3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=179

mfg chmee


----------



## SMoeller (15. Februar 2009)

hmmm...wenn ich richtig verstehe, hast du einfach ne Router bekommen, der das Signal besser verwerten kann. Ich werd am Montag mal wieder die Leute auf der Störungsstelle belästigen und mal gucken ob die noch nen konstruktiven Vorschlag vorzubringen haben.
Für weiter Vorschläge immer offen.
Danke.


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Ja, das half. ich bin nicht so glücklich drüber, aber zumindest zufrieden.. Wichtiger ist der erste Teil, nämlich Fehlereingrenzung.  Funktioniert Deine Leitung, wenn Du Deinen Router außen vor lässt und mit einem Modem quasi direkt ins Netz willst. Gibt es Kombinationen, die funktionieren, und wie kann man das Problem eingrenzen. Die Telefonhilfe ( zB Techniker ) sind recht auskunftsfreudig, wenn man ihnen kompetente Infos geben kann. Mit "Mein-Netz-geht-nicht" fühlen sie sich sofort belästigt von einem Unwissenden.

mfg chmee


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Haben die schonmal den "Fehlerspeicher" deines Anschlusses kontrolliert?
Hat dein Router die neueste Firmware drauf?

Bei mir war das mal so (bin wohlgemerkt bei Freenet und nich bei T-COM), dass mein Router vergeblich alle 10sec (hab eine Fritz!Box) versuchte eine verbindung aufzubauen.

Bei Freenet angerufen, der Fehlerlog wurde ausgelesen, es lag an der Leitung und kurz darauf war alles behoben.
Dann gab es mal ein Problem, wo die Leitung einfach nur schlecht war.
Ich hab daraufhin in der Konfiguration nachgeschaut und gewohnheitshalber nach neuen Treibern gleich gesucht und siehe da, mit neuer Firmware funktionierte es einwandfrei.

Zu meiner Info: Weißt du wie weit die nächste Verteilerstation entfernt ist?
Manchmal ist da ein Widerstand falsch gesetzt oder durchgeschmorrt...


----------

